# ingrown nail removal



## JMillett (Jul 10, 2018)

I am hoping someone can help explain the difference between Avulsion of nail plate (11730) and Excision of nail & matrix.  My providers never mention a matrix so I assume they are doing the avulsion but wanted to be a bit more certain.  Also if they do both medal and lateral of the same nail would it be appropriate to bill the 11730 w/ 11732 w/ a modifier?  Thanks for any input.

Jenn


----------

